# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Ideal shotgun barrel length

## Russian 22.

Thinking of getting an M5 ranger 12 gauge. The inertia model in due time.

It comes in 28, 26, 24 and I think 22 inch barrels.

I would use it for turkeys. The odd rabbit and ducks if I find a pond.

I liked an 18.5 inch barrel but that is just nice and handy but probably not very good for anything.

What do you guys think is a good compromise?

I like my 28 inch 870 but it is a bit unwieldy if holding a long time.

----------


## gonetropo

save up your money and buy a fabarm
or save more money and buy a berreta or benelli

----------


## Russian 22.

> save up your money and buy a fabarm
> or save more money and buy a berreta or benelli


I barely ever use a Shotgun. I just want a semi auto one

----------


## gonetropo

> I barely ever use a Shotgun. I just want a semi auto one


then buy a fabarm, best band for your buck.

----------


## Russian 22.

> then buy a fabarm, best band for your buck.


They're 2000 dollars. For something that I would use a few times a year.

Compared to 699 new for the M5.....

----------


## gonetropo

you get what you pay for, the 699 you buy today is worth 200 in a few months
2nd hand fabarm is under 1k, will last a lifetime and is nicer on the shoulder

----------


## Russian 22.

> you get what you pay for, the 699 you buy today is worth 200 in a few months
> 2nd hand fabarm is under 1k, will last a lifetime and is nicer on the shoulder


Never seen one pop up second hand. Now that trademe stopper listing them

----------


## gonetropo

https://www.guncity.com/12ga-fabarm-h368-362730

ask for jeremy and dont back down, screw them down on price
honestly its the softest shooting 12 you will ever own, and i have had a few
i believe @gadgetman has one too and he's thinner than a mint wafer ( monty python reference)

----------


## Marty Henry

As far as patterning of the shot goes barrel length makes no difference the chokes do.
As far as useability  goes longer barrels promote better target tracking most trap guns run 30to 32 inch and field guns 28 which is a good compromise for lightness, target acquisition and general use.
18 in is "coach gun" length a lot of fun, but it will get you some strange looks.

----------


## stickle7

Hi, I have a Beretta semi, had it from new and its for sale.If interested PM me
To answer your question re barrel lenth, 28 is the correct length in my opinion.
Short barrels dont seem to have the flow through,and my present Beretta has 30in barrels

----------


## Russian 22.

Will keep this all in mind.

----------


## gadgetman

> https://www.guncity.com/12ga-fabarm-h368-362730
> 
> ask for jeremy and dont back down, screw them down on price
> honestly its the softest shooting 12 you will ever own, and i have had a few
> i believe @gadgetman has one too and he's thinner than a mint wafer ( monty python reference)


+1

The Fabarm has a compressible piston. Quite light. I bought mine second hand and it had had many 10s of thousands of rounds through it and it looks like it. Still cycles flawlessly.

----------


## Ben Waimata

I've got a cheap turkish 18" barrel semi, love the thing. Cheap and nasty so throw it on the back of the ute and don't worry about it, it's got front and rear irons and 5 round mag, never had a misfire, FTF or FTE. Some people go for quality but for a work shottie I prefer cheap but effective. I only use it on rabbits and hares, short barrel is great for night shooting from ute. It replaced a 28" shottie, which was far too long and inconvenient for my useage.

----------


## gadgetman

> save up your money and buy a fabarm
> or save more money and buy a berreta or benelli


Fixed it.

----------


## gadgetman

> I've got a cheap turkish 18" barrel semi, love the thing. Cheap and nasty so throw it on the back of the ute and don't worry about it, it's got front and rear irons and 5 round mag, never had a misfire, FTF or FTE. Some people go for quality but for a work shottie I prefer cheap but effective. I only use it on rabbits and hares, short barrel is great for night shooting from ute. It replaced a 28" shottie, which was far too long and inconvenient for my useage.


All the big name Italians have Turkish barrels. Tells you something.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

ATA! I've have a couple of them also Benelli and Remington and under and over Aramberri.
Bang for buck ATA and they do it in 24" and today with chokes the length isn't that important for hunting.
KH

----------


## oraki

> All the big name Italians have Turkish barrels. Tells you something.



This is a Turk barrel. Stoeger that had a few through it.

----------


## FatLabrador

26"

----------


## jakewire

Remington V3 26" barrel  good price now, great gas operating system cycles everything from light target 2.75" loads to heavy 3" magnum


Or a Fabarm  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## csmiffy

X2 on the ATA. Recommended to me by the guys at shooters supplies for my son.
Barrel length is critical but it all depends on what you need.
If you are shooting fast moving things at close range then you can get away with and also benefit from a shorter barrel. The acceleration you get from trying to get onto target will assist in getting the right lead if required.
Think of skeet guns.
Not 18 though. 24ish although a semi is longer than an u/o with the same barrel length.
If you are shooting at things further out then a little barrel length is very helpful to keep the barrel swinging. You don't want to stop as you shoot.
26-28  are my picks
Ultimately though it comes down to fit.
If it doesnt fit you right and doesnt pattern where you want it, it wont matter how cheap or expensive it is. You wont hit shit all.
You would benefit going to a gun club and some how try out different models.

----------


## Micky Duck

short barrels are fun...BUT hearing what your Mrs is whispering in your ears is even more important...longer barrels take that noise away a LITTLE bit more,and the flame throw effect is way less....said it before and will say it again,with a shotgun FIT IS EVERYTHING.... a longer barrel helps with swing,a short barrel tends to lead to poking at target.no problem with stationary animals but not so flash on running /flying across the front reflex type shots.

----------


## 7mmwsm

I have a Mossberg 24 inch pump. Bought it because my 28 inch semi was getting knocked around on my bike (quad). The 24 inch barrel means the gun is not much wider than the bike so doesn't get hooked up on scrub etc.  Screw in chokes makes it just as effective as longer barrels once you are familiar with it. Possibly quicker to point and great fun to use.

----------


## Russian 22.

> I've got a cheap turkish 18" barrel semi, love the thing. Cheap and nasty so throw it on the back of the ute and don't worry about it, it's got front and rear irons and 5 round mag, never had a misfire, FTF or FTE. Some people go for quality but for a work shottie I prefer cheap but effective. I only use it on rabbits and hares, short barrel is great for night shooting from ute. It replaced a 28" shottie, which was far too long and inconvenient for my useage.


Sounds perfect for me. Just a do it all turkey and clay gun really. 




> ATA! I've have a couple of them also Benelli and Remington and under and over Aramberri.
> Bang for buck ATA and they do it in 24" and today with chokes the length isn't that important for hunting.
> KH


Will keep an eye out for one. 




> Remington V3 26" barrel  good price now, great gas operating system cycles everything from light target 2.75" loads to heavy 3" magnum
> 
> 
> Or a Fabarm


Has Remington quality gone up? I seem to remember everyone bagging them after freedom group aquired them. 




> X2 on the ATA. Recommended to me by the guys at shooters supplies for my son.
> Barrel length is critical but it all depends on what you need.
> If you are shooting fast moving things at close range then you can get away with and also benefit from a shorter barrel. The acceleration you get from trying to get onto target will assist in getting the right lead if required.
> Think of skeet guns.
> Not 18 though. 24ish although a semi is longer than an u/o with the same barrel length.
> If you are shooting at things further out then a little barrel length is very helpful to keep the barrel swinging. You don't want to stop as you shoot.
> 26-28  are my picks
> Ultimately though it comes down to fit.
> If it doesnt fit you right and doesnt pattern where you want it, it wont matter how cheap or expensive it is. You wont hit shit all.
> You would benefit going to a gun club and some how try out different models.


I will have a look at waitemata clay target club. 




> short barrels are fun...BUT hearing what your Mrs is whispering in your ears is even more important...longer barrels take that noise away a LITTLE bit more,and the flame throw effect is way less....said it before and will say it again,with a shotgun FIT IS EVERYTHING.... a longer barrel helps with swing,a short barrel tends to lead to poking at target.no problem with stationary animals but not so flash on running /flying across the front reflex type shots.


I use electronic ear muffs. Works a charm. 




> I have a Mossberg 24 inch pump. Bought it because my 28 inch semi was getting knocked around on my bike (quad). The 24 inch barrel means the gun is not much wider than the bike so doesn't get hooked up on scrub etc.  Screw in chokes makes it just as effective as longer barrels once you are familiar with it. Possibly quicker to point and great fun to use.


Yeah I should have gotten the mossberg 88. Gun city had them o. Sale for 450 in 18.5 inch or 24 inch.

----------


## southernman

I think you be better off, with an older higher end semi, than a budget new one, last time I was in gun city,
 they had racks, of Remington 1100, Browning A5, and SKB 1900, etc, fit is very important in a shotgun, you wont shoot well with poor fit.
 to find out, Close your eyes, swing shotgun up in to a shooting position, for  a bird, open your eyes, what you want to see, is just the front bead, you should be square with the rib, (centered), the rib should not show any of the flat, just a line. There is other stuff that comes into it, ie is shotgun comfortable to handle, feel natural.
 Oh and 26" is my personal choice,

----------


## Russian 22.

> I think you be better off, with an older higher end semi, than a budget new one, last time I was in gun city,
>  they had racks, of Remington 1100, Browning A5, and SKB 1900, etc, fit is very important in a shotgun, you wont shoot well with poor fit.
>  to find out, Close your eyes, swing shotgun up in to a shooting position, for  a bird, open your eyes, what you want to see, is just the front bead, you should be square with the rib, (centered), the rib should not show any of the flat, just a line. There is other stuff that comes into it, ie is shotgun comfortable to handle, feel natural.
>  Oh and 26" is my personal choice,


I am inclined to agree with yah.

----------


## csmiffy

Only thing with an older semi like an A5 you probably cant run steel. Have heard from a supposedly knowledgeable browning guy that the recoil impulse from steel shot gives the old browning a hiding
SKB could be ok though.

----------


## gonetropo

> Only thing with an older semi like an A5 you probably cant run steel. Have heard from a supposedly knowledgeable browning guy that the recoil impulse from steel shot gives the old browning a hiding
> SKB could be ok though.


old skb yep. new ones are made in turkey.

----------


## csmiffy

> steel shells tend to break the extractor in the remingtons after a bit not sure on other brands . i used to have a mossberg pump and it came with 2 barrels a 28 inch multichoke and a 24 inch fixed choke with rifle sights for slugs and buckshot type rounds. a pump is easier imho to use and safer as you can carry it with the magazine full and nothing in the chamber and just cycle the action when you have a target if doing more walking than shooting unless shooting in central then shove every cartridge possible into it and start blasting.


Funny to say that. I think my mate with an 1187 remmy stopped using it solely on ducks because of similar small breakage issues.
I have a Mossberg pump and have hit my fair share of things. Sometimes very well. And what you say about a pump is correct.
I would prefer an old Remington 870 over it though, but still prefer a semi. Used to shoot better with the A5 and its just my fave.
the old school gas shotties like the Remington's are nice to shoot though and if you don't need one to handle thousands of rounds of heavy loads would still be nice.
Strangely enough the few rounds I have put down range out of the lads ATA semi seemed to have more slap/recoil than the Mossy. I Have ported it and have made a pistol grip/thumbhole stock for it but it still seems odd to have more. Must be the stock I reckon

----------


## gsp follower

how about 300 bucks for a new shorter remy 26inch barrel.
I have shot claYS WITH A 21inch  barrelled super full choked 870
 its all about fit and sighting plane aint it once you get out a bit..
was hardcase distance wasn't a problem but muzzle blast ouch.
you haven't lived till you,ve shot next to a over excited young'un with a short barrelled Mossberg. 
 the mist over his eyes as mobs of geese batter their way in.
hence hearing aides
yes gadget the racing crayfish is built like a pipe cleaner and could hide behind a blade of grass.
 but he seems to like his fabarm a lot .
after the ranger 870 boat anchor from guncity im not surprised tho.

----------


## Russian 22.

> how about 300 bucks for a new shorter remy 26inch barrel.
> I have shot claYS WITH A 21inch  barrelled super full choked 870
>  its all about fit and sighting plane aint it once you get out a bit..
> was hardcase distance wasn't a problem but muzzle blast ouch.
> you haven't lived till you,ve shot next to a over excited young'un with a short barrelled Mossberg. 
>  the mist over his eyes as mobs of geese batter their way in.
> hence hearing aides
> yes gadget the racing crayfish is built like a pipe cleaner and could hide behind a blade of grass.
>  but he seems to like his fabarm a lot .
> after the ranger 870 boat anchor from guncity im not surprised tho.


I have considered buying another barrel.

Lol that's exactly what I have ha

----------


## GDMP

You can order new Rem shotgun barrels through the Remington distributor here.....like steel shot specific barrels for the 1100 etc.Or new replacement barrels for your old wingmaster....

----------

